# S3->Premiere... FiOS Truck Roll?



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Will I have to have Verizon come out to install my Premiere if I already have an S3?

Oh, shucks... Just realized that the S3 has two S's. I guess I'll have to pay a truck roll to change the two S's for an M...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

oViTynoT said:


> Will I have to have Verizon come out to install my Premiere if I already have an S3?
> 
> Oh, shucks... Just realized that the S3 has two S's. I guess I'll have to pay a truck roll to change the two S's for an M...


Another $70 in Verizon's pocket?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm not sure.

I believe that anecdotal evidence on the forum is that FIOS does not bind the card to the device, so in theory you should be able to just swap it out yourself and off you go.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

oViTynoT said:


> Oh, shucks... Just realized that the S3 has two S's. I guess I'll have to pay a truck roll to change the two S's for an M...


Oh, right, because of this, yes you have no choice but to interact with FIOS customer service. You can always ask if they'll let you pick up the M card at a service location, it can't hurt.


----------



## willv28 (Nov 18, 2009)

SeanC said:


> Oh, right, because of this, yes you have no choice but to interact with FIOS customer service. You can always ask if they'll let you pick up the M card at a service location, it can't hurt.


Yeah, depends on who you get. Charter here demanded that they have a truck roll when I first had a DVR with them. Then I got the TiVo, same thing, was told I could pick it up, then when I went to they said truck roll necessary, all a bunch of crap. When I recently upgraded services a DVR came with it (in the bedroom) and they let me pick it up.


----------



## StuffOfInterest (Jul 18, 2007)

There have been reports in the past that if you call Verizon to only have a CableCard installed they will wave the truck roll fee. The logic is that Verizon made the choice to have their technicians put the card in even though there is no techniccal reason why this is required. However, if you have anything else done on the same appointment they will charge for the truck roll.

Based on that, I'd call Verizon to order a CableCard for a new device. Once the new card is installed, then call Verizon saying you wish to return two S-Cards. They should then tell you to drop them off or put them in the mail.

I'd recommend checking this over at the Verzion support forum as it would be better to have a Verizon rep tell you this in case you end up fighting them on the charge.


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

StuffOfInterest said:


> There have been reports in the past that if you call Verizon to only have a CableCard installed they will wave the truck roll fee. The logic is that Verizon made the choice to have their technicians put the card in even though there is no techniccal reason why this is required. However, if you have anything else done on the same appointment they will charge for the truck roll.
> 
> Based on that, I'd call Verizon to order a CableCard for a new device. Once the new card is installed, then call Verizon saying you wish to return two S-Cards. They should then tell you to drop them off or put them in the mail.
> 
> I'd recommend checking this over at the Verzion support forum as it would be better to have a Verizon rep tell you this in case you end up fighting them on the charge.


You are correct on the VZ policy for CC. Unfortunately most VZ CSRs are unaware of this and will insist that there is a $79 charge.

I've had 2 cablecard installs since my initial installation and neither time was I charged a fee for the install.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

You won't get charged for the truck roll, some CSR's might say they'll break up the charge on 2-3 bills or something but the truck roll fee never shows up on your bill.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

When I added a new TivoHD they brought out new M-cards. Replaced the two S-cards in my current unit with a single M, along with an M for the new Tivo. No charge for the call.


----------



## Augeas (Apr 14, 2002)

I had the same experience when my S cards started acting up in my HD Tivo. BTW, your monthly fee goes down slightly since you are only renting 1 card verses the 2 S cards.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When I changed my SS to MS cable cards in December I did not get charged for a truck roll.

With all of the FIOS Cable cards, SS and MS, I have been able to move them to another TiVo with no issues. I just ran the guided setup again and everything worked.

FIOS doesn't marry the card to the device so moving them has never been an issue.

Hopefully that doesn't change and hopefully I don't have any issues when I get the six premiere units I ordered.
I'll put four boxes on FiOS and two boxes on OTA. then I'll return my fifth cable card to FiOS to save $4 a month.


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

Glad to see this thread. I was just about to post a similar question.

So, I am thinking of upgrading, but I have Time Warner...my HD has an M-Card...will I have to have them come install it in the Premiere, or can I just swap it out?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

When I replaced my dying TiVo HD I was able to move the cards and activate without any Verizon trucks rolling.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

I just had them come out to replace 2S cards in my Tivo HD with an M card, they waived the fee.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Resurecting a Dead Thread...

The CSR I talked to this morning INSISTED it'd be $79 truck fee; no way to credit it.

Now I don't know what to do...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

The CSR was confused. There won't be any charge so long as the *only* action performed is a CableCard install. The system won't allow a charge for a CableCard install; it will only allow charges for outlet installations and equipment removal.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Ok... See, I also just upgraded my bundle, so since there was an order still pending, she had to "piggy-back" that order. That might be the reason; I may just have to wait for provisioning the new bundle to complete before I can order the card...

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rage777 (Aug 19, 2006)

I just called Verizon to order my cable card and she initially said I had to pay the $79 truck roll. I told her that cable cards don't usually get charged and I didn't get charged the last time, and she said she would check. When she came back on the phone, she said I was right and there would be no charge.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

When did they tell you they'd bring it?


----------



## jchobbs (Aug 14, 2009)

I just called Verizon in the DFW area to get a Cablecard. 

The guy I talked to told me up front that in the past they charged $79 for truck roll, but because they did not offer a self install and required the tech to come out they are no longer charging the truck roll fee.

I am scheduled for a Cablecard install next Tuesday morning.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just ordered 3 cable cards from Verizon. The CSR insists they will mail them to me. She even double checked with someone. I told here that is great, but I thought I would need a visit (based on this and other sites). We shall see.....


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dewd2 said:


> I just ordered 3 cable cards from Verizon. The CSR insists they will mail them to me. She even double checked with someone. I told here that is great, but I thought I would need a visit (based on this and other sites). We shall see.....


They always say they are mailing one, but you will receive a call to schedule your install.

At one point FiOSTV, had said they were working on a self install option for cable cards, but I haven't heard anything else about it lately.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dewd2 said:


> I just ordered 3 cable cards from Verizon. The CSR insists they will mail them to me. She even double checked with someone. I told here that is great, but I thought I would need a visit (based on this and other sites). We shall see.....


I went through that crap in December. They said they would mail me a replacement card for the bad one I had. I even had a tracking number and I received a package. But instead of a cable card, they sent me another Actiontec router. So I had to schedule another truck roll. At least they don't charge anything for the cable card truck rolls.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

The CSR I talked to said "Just go to the Verizon Store and pick one up!" 

I had to convince HER that she was in error.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Got my call from Verizon this morning. They had me on the schedule for today  I was able to reschedule for Friday. Looks like I'll be playing with my toys all weekend


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Friday? That's interesting... I'm surprised they don't get Friday off.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

oViTynoT said:


> Friday? That's interesting... I'm surprised they don't get Friday off.


I was told the office does, but the trucks still roll (I talked to the technician this time so I'm pretty sure the info is accurate).


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

2 truck rolls for 2 seperate M card installs = $0. Don't let Verizon charge you for CC installs. And I'm also confirming you can activate them in your current TIVO units and swap them out right in to the Premiere.


----------

